# Monthly once - CPT codes for Medicaid



## ramcpc (Sep 19, 2008)

Hi All,

I have received denial for the cpt code 99308 from MEDICAID stating "99308 will be paid monthly once". But per CPT, this is the code for per day service and other insurance's are paid for the same service.  I just want to know is  there any list of CPT procedure codes that would be paid by MEDICAID in monthly once basis. If it is there, where I will get those cpt codes?

Thanks,
B.T.RamKumar.


----------



## SHANNON POLZIN (Nov 29, 2011)

I just got a denial from Medicare for the same thing.


----------



## ajs (Nov 29, 2011)

ramcpc said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have received denial for the cpt code 99308 from MEDICAID stating "99308 will be paid monthly once". But per CPT, this is the code for per day service and other insurance's are paid for the same service.  I just want to know is  there any list of CPT procedure codes that would be paid by MEDICAID in monthly once basis. If it is there, where I will get those cpt codes?
> 
> ...



You need to contact your state Medicaid office and see if they have established separate rules or billing guidelines.  Per Medicare guidelines the code is allowed once per day.


----------

